# emerge gnome schlägt fehl

## fragcollector

Ich bekomme folgenden Fehler beim emergen von gnome:

```

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.0.0 libglade-2.0 >= 2.0.0

                         libgnomeprintui-2.0 >= 1.115.0 eel-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Pack

age eel-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `eel-2.0.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

No package 'eel-2.0' found

configure: error: Library requirements (libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.0.0 libglade-2.0 >= 

2.0.0

                         libgnomeprintui-2.0 >= 1.115.0 eel-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not me

t; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries

 are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function gnome2_src_configure, Line -4953, Exitcode 1

!!! ./configure failure

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/app-editors/gedit/gedit-2.0.1.ebuild .

```

Was läuft hier falsch? Anscheinend wird eel-2.0 nicht korrekt installiert, sonst würde es pkg-config ja finden.

----------

